# Do They Work?



## gr8girl (Jan 14, 2002)

Hey,I have been reading adds for certain probiotics such as Prebio 7 and KE-99 on the IBS homepage. Has anyone tried those products? Do they work for people suffering with IBS-C and for people that are prone to flatulence (a whole lot of flatulence)? Thanks.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Try looking on the Products forum as they might have a little bit more info on them. Also, there is the little advertisments floating around on the front page of this website i think. Some of them are for Prebio 7.


----------

